# Tarka trail, road or MTB??



## speccy1 (30 May 2010)

A quick question for those who`ve done this one before

I`m venturing up there tomorrow, but am not sure what the surface is like, is it tarmac and therefore possible on a road bike or is it gravel surface which would mean MTB??


----------



## Dave Davenport (30 May 2010)

It's not tarmac, be ok on a road bike with wide'ish durable tyres but best take the mtb. Did it as part of the Devon c2c last year, it's really a family cycling type facility, dead flat and a bit boring but lots of good riding (and steep hills) at either end.


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2010)

From what I remember (2 years ago Devon C2C) it should be fine... further on on the C2C there is definitely a bit (about 200m) that wasn't suitable for even our hybrid bikes.


----------



## OliverAmoros (31 May 2010)

+ look out for the eerie sculptures along the way for some photo ops.

Did this with the GFs family couple of years ago - most were using road/hybrid type bikes.


----------

